# New ruling PR application : Spouse 2 or 5 years?



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

What is the new ruling for PR applications under marriage ?
Is it 2 or 5 years?
Thanks


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

rainbow84 said:


> What is the new ruling for PR applications under marriage ?
> Is it 2 or 5 years?
> Thanks


5 years...


----------



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Does the spouse need to be present in SA for 5 years or only married for 5 years?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

The 5 years refers only to marriage, not living within SA.


----------



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Fynbos.
I remember seeing a category for 2 years of marriage. Is that being scrapped off?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

rainbow84 said:


> Thanks Fynbos.
> I remember seeing a category for 2 years of marriage. Is that being scrapped off?


Definitely.


----------

